# x264-svn i flaga mp4

## canis_lupus

Mam kilka filmów zakodowanych w formacie h264. Niestety wiele z nich odtwarza mi się bez dzwięku a  z komunikatem że nie znaleziono dekodera dźwięku. Podobno ten dźwięk jest zakodowany w mp4. 

W pliku /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc

znalazłem: media-libs/x264-svn:mp4 - Enables mp4 encoding support

Niestety po dodaniu tej flagi nic sie nie zmienia, co więcej 

equery u x264-svn 

podaje że flaga mp4 nie została użyta przy kompilacji tego pakietu.

Co jest grane?

----------

## RA6

To nie wina tej biblioteki że nie masz dźwięku. To kodek odpowiadający tylko za obraz. Pokaż z jakimi flagami skompilowałeś mplayera, czy czego tam używasz do oglądania. Przy okazji wrzuć co daje mplayer w konsoli po odtworzeniu filmu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Kodekiem dzwieku w kontenerze mp4 jest aac. dodaj do USE aac.

----------

## canis_lupus

Mam flagę aac. 

Ten sam komunikat pojawia mi się w mplayer i xine.

Flagi mplayera:

rt for DirectFB layer (library for FB devices)

 - - doc                 : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + dts                 : Enables libdts (DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder) support

 - - dv                  : Enables support for a codec used by many camcorders

 - - dvb                 : Adds support for DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting)

 + + dvd                 : Adds support for DVDs

 - - enca                : Enables support for charset discovery and conversion

 + + encode              : Adds support for encoding of audio or video files

 - - esd                 : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 - - fbcon               : Adds framebuffer support for the console, via the kernel

 + + ftp                 : Adds FTP (File Transfer Protocol) support

 - - ggi                 : Adds support for media-libs/libggi (non-X video api/drivers)

 + + gif                 : Adds GIF image support

 + + gtk                 : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 + + iconv               : Enable support for the iconv character set conversion library

 - - ipv6                : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - ivtv                : Enable IVTV TV-Out video output

 - - jack                : Adds support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 - - joystick            : Add support for joysticks in all packages

 + + jpeg                : Adds JPEG image support

 + + libcaca             : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 - - lirc                : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 - - live                : Enables live.com streaming media support

 - - livecd              : !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used during livecd building.

 - - lzo                 : Enables support for lzo compression

 + + mad                 : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

 - - md5sum              : Enables md5sum video output

 + + mmx                 : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 + + mmxext              : Enables mmx2 support

 - - mp2                 : Enables support for twolame, an MP2 audio library

 + + mp3                 : Add support for reading mp3 files

 + + musepack            : Enable support for the musepack audio codec

 - - nas                 : Adds support for network audio sound

 - - openal              : Adds support for the Open Audio Library

 + + opengl              : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - - oss                 : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 + + png                 : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - pnm                 : Add PNM video output option, to create PPM/PGM/PGMYUV images

 - - pvr                 : Video4Linux2 MPEG PVR support

 + + quicktime           : Adds support for OpenQuickTime

 - - radio               : Enable V4L2 radio interface and support

 - - rar                 : Enable Unique RAR File Library

 + + real                : Adds real video support

 - - rtc                 : Enables usage of the linux real time clock.  The alternative is software emulation of rtc

 + + samba               : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 + + sdl                 : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - speex               : Adds support for the speex audio codec

 - - srt                 : Internal SRT/SSA/ASS (SubRip / SubStation Alpha) subtitle support

 + + sse                 : fast floating point optimization for PentiumIII+ class chips

 + + sse2                : faster floating point optimization for SSE2 capable chips

 + + ssse3               : faster floating point optimization for SSSE3 capable chips (Intel Core 2 and later chips)

 - - svga                : Adds support for SVGAlib (graphics library)

 - - teletext            : Support for TV teletext interface

 - - tga                 : Enables Targa video output

 + + theora              : Adds support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 - - tivo                : Enables TiVo vstream client support

 + + truetype            : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + unicode             : Adds support for Unicode

 + + v4l                 : Enables video4linux support

 - - v4l2                : Enables video4linux2 support

 - - video_cards_i810    : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_mga     : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_nvidia  : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_s3virge : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_tdfx    : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_vesa    : <unknown>

 - - vidix               : Support for vidix video output

 + + vorbis              : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 + + win32codecs         : use win32codecs package for dll avi decoding support (wmv and what not)

 + + x264                : Enable h264 encoding using x264

 - - xanim               : Enables support for xanim based codecs

 - - xinerama            : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

 + + xv                  : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)

 + + xvid                : Adds support for xvid.org's open-source mpeg-4 codec

 - - xvmc                : Enables X-Video Motion Compensation support

 - - zoran               : Enables ZR360[56]7/ZR36060 video output

Flagi xine:

+ + X        : Adds support for X11

 - - aalib    : Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

 - - curl     : Adds support for client-side URL transfer library

 - - debug    : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml .

 + + libcaca  : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 - - lirc     : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 + + ncurses  : Adds ncurses support (console display library)

 + + nls      : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + readline : Enables support for libreadline, a GNU line-editing library that almost everyone wants

 - - vdr      : Enables Video Disk Recorder support

 - - xinerama : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

----------

## SlashBeast

zrób file film.mp4 i sprawdz jakim kodekiem jest ten film.

----------

## canis_lupus

Możesz rozwinąć?

----------

## SlashBeast

Example:

```
slashbeast@betrayed ghost.in.the.shell.2.innocence % file ghost.in.the.shell.2.innocence.avi 

ghost.in.the.shell.2.innocence.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 592 x 320, 23.98 fps, video: X.264, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
```

----------

## canis_lupus

```
lupus@skynet /mnt/nowy/300/HVDVD_TS $ file feature_300NDOM6LF1VC1_HD1.EVO

feature_300NDOM6LF1VC1_HD1.EVO: MPEG sequence, v2, program multiplex

```

Hmm, wygląda na to że to nawet nie jest x264.

----------

